# !!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY ST. FRANCIS (Christian)!!!!



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy B-Day to me!! It really had to be said Ice cream cake please...and don't even ask how many candles should be on top. I'll put it this way, they would melt the cake very quickly OK, I'll get my conceited arse out of here.


----------



## Pitwerks (Nov 18, 2009)

lol Happy birthday up:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Happy B-Day to me!! It really had to be said Ice cream cake please...and don't even ask how many candles should be on top. I'll put it this way, they would melt the cake very quickly OK, I'll get my conceited arse out of here.


YOU BEAT ME TO IT!!! No FAIR!

Happy Birthday not older BUT wiser dudeman!!!...:woof::woof:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

whoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks one and all, some funny stuff in there as well I'm not quite as old as the cartoon pic, but I do have some gray hairs here and there...nothing the clippers can't cure LOL!!! My own family forgot to wish me a Happy B-Day until about an hour ago, I felt like I was in a "Sixteen Candles" movie scit or something! I wish our weather was better (it has been awful forever now) so I could take my Birthday ride on the hog, but it ain't gonna happen. I think I'll just have a beer for every year...ah yes, older but (Bud)wiser Thanks again, you guys are great


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Christian!! Hope you have a great day, and have a Bud for me while you're at it please! Much love on your birthday.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday worm!! LOL jk have a kick ( Y ) day!!!!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

:woof: Happy Birthday!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL sorry I had a better 'biker' picture for you but realized we wasnt in the VIP So i removed it quickly lol { was better then the cartoon one . might have to message it to ya lol}


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy bday


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Man I was totally going to make you a birthday thread last night and I passed out before I did it.  

Happy Birthday Sexy! Love ya! xoxo


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> Happy B-Day to me!! It really had to be said Ice cream cake please...and don't even ask how many candles should be on top. I'll put it this way, they would melt the cake very quickly OK, I'll get my conceited arse out of here.


happy birthday Christian! Don't feel too bad, this year I set off the smoke detector! lmbo


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you and many more.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aww, you guys really made this Birthday better than most, and I appreciate it Mama, it is the thought that counts and I wish I was there when you passed out so I could pull some classic pranks on you LOL!!! FH, I got your worm right here man, LOL...thanks my friend I had more than one for you Bev Shana, I guess we both have fire extinguishers handy these days, it's all good though, I'm so immature that I think it will be awhile before I act my age


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Christian my friend I am sorry I missed this day, I am glad to see you had a good day. Big HUGS from me. And I miss you, how is Badger doing? Much Love my friend.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I totally never even saw this thread.Happy late Birthday!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy Belated!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Awwww, you guys Thanks Tye, Dix, SGH, and Therese I'm glad you wished me a Happy B-Day because it's like celebrating it for an extra long time this year!!! Badger is doing fine, just weighed him "officially" at the vet and he came in at 54.2 lbs, but he is still awfully thin and lanky now LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I wish I could get on more and keep up with the pic section. He is getting to be a big boy. I'm super glad you had a good day, Hugs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry I missed this thread!! Happy B day Christan! You Da' man!


----------

